# Employment pass cancellation



## kittu84 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I am working in Malaysia for past 3 months on Employment pass, due to some personal reasons I am moving back to India on short notice. Kindly help me with below questions.

1) Do I need to cancel my EP before I leave to india.
2) Do I need to settle my tax with my company and tax department in Malaysia before I leave or can I do it later also?
3) will the immigration catch hold of me , if I don't get a tax clearance statement while departing to india ( because I have to leave india soon on personal grounds and cannot afford to stay till I get tax clearance statement)
4) what else should I collect from my employer before go back?

Please reply me as I am in very urgent situation.


----------

